# MPI Verbindungsproblem bei 315 und 317er



## growangl (3 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

habe eine Maschine mit 3 Stück 315 2DP welche über MPI kommunizieren.

Nun habe ich eine Steuerung durch eine 317er ersetzt.

Folgendes Problem:

Ab und Zu habe ich jetzt für kurze Zeit (>40 Zyklen) keine MPI-Verbindung...

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Einstellungen Stimmen (Adresse, Baudrate etc...)

Danke,

Frank


----------



## HaDi (3 Januar 2011)

Läuft das unter Globaldatenkommunikation?
Wenn ja, dann hat es mit der kleineren Zykluszeit der 317 zu tun. Das sollte dann mit den Untersetzungsfaktoren in der Globaldatentabelle in den Griff zu bekommen sein.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## HaDi (7 Januar 2011)

Eigentlich hätte ich es wissen müssen:

-seit 3 Jahren angemeldet
-genau 1 Beitrag pro Jahr
-nicht eine einzige Rückmeldung auf Antworten

und ich Depp antworte trotzdem.

So, genug geheult, wegen Knallern wie dir werde ich mich irgendwann mal mit der Ignorier-Liste beschäftigen.

Ohne Grüße von HaDi


----------



## growangl (30 Januar 2012)

Servus HaDi, aus verschiedenen Gründen bin ich erst jetzt wieder Online und möchte Ihnen auf diesem Weg für Ihre qualifizierte Antwort danken. Besten Gruß und nix für ungut, Frank


----------

